# Shy around girls who like me



## Timcanpy (Jul 13, 2011)

I also have Social Anxiety Disorder with Automatic Negative Thoughts, been suffering for almost 7 Years now, I'm a pretty good looking guy myself but I have no Girlfriend because I'm afraid of Girls! They just kept chasing me with their smiling faces whenever I make eye contact with them (Thoughts are like oozing in their faces like I like this guy he's cute!), I meet this pretty girl in our class and I like her as well, She always teach me math but after I've known she likes me I started to avoid her! Just what the hell is wrong with me? I've suddenly become so shy to her and I just can't stop avoiding her! Nah... I just avoid all the Girls who make smiling faces at me! :afr

I think the only possible reason I got afraid of Girls is because they kept smiling at me!:blank


----------



## shynesshellasucks (May 10, 2008)

I'm not good looking, but I wish I had your problem, chicks don't notice me. 

Do you have any idea why you feel this way? Is it because you feel you are going to get rejected once they get to know you? Is it because you are not confident in your skills to talk to them?


----------



## Emanresu (Jun 2, 2010)

No I'm a Troll, all my chicks are still... in the water behind my bridge.


----------



## Timcanpy (Jul 13, 2011)

I just can't overcome this extreme shyness! I don't know why... I still can't understand this feeling but I think I don't ENJOY the affection and attention their showing to me, With this ANTs I love being rejected than being accepted by others...

I ask about this because I found this case, a Guy with SAD whose also a good looking guy here's the link: http://www.anxietynetwork.com/spcase.html


----------



## gaTess25 (Jul 14, 2011)

To be honest, I think shy dudes are hot! I also get crazy nervous when I talk to the opposite sex... so when I notice a guy getting a little anxious too, it calms my nerves a bit. It's also kind of endearing. 

I think you're already way ahead of the overconfident "Hey sexy how you doin'??!"-spouting jerks who don't have trouble talking to women. Nobody wants to talk to them anyway. Most girls would rather talk to humbler guys.


----------



## King Moonracer (Oct 12, 2010)

Even though im quiet and kinda big, girls have jokingly told me im really attractive, but its like half joke half truth. Sometimes random girls just talk to me.

I wish i felt that way about myself.


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

im pretty fricken hot, these grils dont know what there missing xD


----------



## Emanresu (Jun 2, 2010)

King Moonracer said:


> Even though im quiet and kinda big, girls have jokingly told me im really attractive, but its like half joke half truth. Sometimes random girls just talk to me.
> 
> I wish i felt that way about myself.


It's more than half joke less than half truth.

The cup is not half full.


----------



## SunnyFriday86 (Apr 16, 2011)

Yeah,I know what you mean.If only women can notice me more.Some women are interested in me and when they find that I'm an awkward,shy,cowardly idiot,thay lose interest in me.Not to mention that I always avoid them...


----------



## Timcanpy (Jul 13, 2011)

SunnyFriday86 said:


> Yeah,I know what you mean.If only women can notice me more.Some women are interested in me and when they find that I'm an awkward,shy,cowardly idiot,thay lose interest in me.Not to mention that I always avoid them...


We're kinda the same with that..., "I ALWAYS AVOID THEM!" and "when they find that I'm an awkward,shy,cowardly idiot,thay lose interest in me"



King Moonracer said:


> Even though im quiet and kinda big, girls have jokingly told me im really attractive, but its like half joke half truth. Sometimes random girls just talk to me.
> 
> I wish i felt that way about myself.


Have confidence in yourself and with their compliment. Might work for you.



gaTess25 said:


> To be honest, I think shy dudes are hot! I also get crazy nervous when I talk to the opposite sex... so when I notice a guy getting a little anxious too, it calms my nerves a bit. It's also kind of endearing.
> 
> I think you're already way ahead of the overconfident "Hey sexy how you doin'??!"-spouting jerks who don't have trouble talking to women. Nobody wants to talk to them anyway. Most girls would rather talk to humbler guys.


I have ANTs and thoughts are like EVERYONE HATES ME and to counter that I'll replace that with everyone likes me! (Pulled out that confidence from "I'm good looking")

Not to mention I'm actually rude with the girls who likes me as well...


----------



## weebeastiebaby (May 15, 2009)

I kind of have the opposite problem. If I think a guy might like me I'm usually less shy around them because they already approve of me on some level even if its completely superficial and shallow. If I like a guy I get ridiculously nervous and worry I'll say something totally stupid or even rape them even though I have zero muscle tone and weigh around 100 lbs! I'm not even kidding its pretty sick.


----------



## reaal (Jul 15, 2011)

i wish i had your problem bro, no chicks are ever interested in me.


----------



## koblags (Jul 15, 2011)

Dude, musta...

Kidding aside, Bro time for "SEXUALITY CHECK"...ever consider that? I don't mean to offend or anything I'm just saying it could be...right?


----------



## Timcanpy (Jul 13, 2011)

koblags said:


> Dude, musta...
> 
> Kidding aside, Bro time for "SEXUALITY CHECK"...ever consider that? I don't mean to offend or anything I'm just saying it could be...right?


You remember what I wrote the other thread, I have no Drugs or Alcoholism but PORN meron!  So absolutely not...

Siguro pihikan lang...


----------



## Delicate (May 23, 2008)

I understand why you feel that way. When I was at school I found out a guy liked me and I got really uncomfortable around him and kind of tried to make myself less attractive so I'd avoid the attention (not that I think I'm very attractive, I don't). I think it's because I knew it was a physical attraction and felt that my personality wasn't enough. You should keep doing what you are in challenging your automatic negative thoughts, maybe with other positives about yourself besides appearance, that might help you to build your confidence in other areas.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Get some alcohol or benzos to take(not both) and start talking to less attractive gurls then work your way up the ones you really like. Iunno, just a thought.


----------



## Timcanpy (Jul 13, 2011)

Delicate said:


> I understand why you feel that way. When I was at school I found out a guy liked me and I got really uncomfortable around him and kind of tried to make myself less attractive so I'd avoid the attention (not that I think I'm very attractive, I don't). I think it's because I knew it was a physical attraction and felt that my personality wasn't enough. You should keep doing what you are in challenging your automatic negative thoughts, maybe with other positives about yourself besides appearance, that might help you to build your confidence in other areas.


Your advice is Highly Appreciated! 
I was expecting more replies from girls to get more info.



Dr House said:


> Get some alcohol or benzos to take(not both) and start talking to less attractive gurls then work your way up the ones you really like. Iunno, just a thought.


I'm really avoiding alcohol and drugs as it may cause more problems to my health as it is.

But I'll take your advice on talking on less attractive girls, might work. :yes
Advice Highly Appreciated as well...


----------



## chibby (Jul 24, 2011)

Dr House said:


> Get some alcohol or benzos to take(not both) and start talking to less attractive gurls then work your way up the ones you really like. Iunno, just a thought.


I try to be open minded but WHAT THE HELL IS THIS BULL****?

I suffer from Sa myself and I'm here to tell you that everyone suffers from these problems at first. The only way to overcome it is to go ahead and go for it. Ask her to hang out and get the yes or no real quick. If she rejects you so what? You're still there, still whole.

If you work, find a friend who has a similar problem and walk around campus, the mall, anywhere you'd find girls in your age group. You point out a girl you're attracted to and he tells you to go and talk to her. If you can't, then you open your wallet and hand him five dollars.

If you don't work, hand him one dollar.

You'll either get very good at talking to women or very poor.

Best of luck, Gabe


----------



## jimity (Jan 12, 2011)

Timcanpy said:


> I also have Social Anxiety Disorder with Automatic Negative Thoughts, been suffering for almost 7 Years now, I'm a pretty good looking guy myself but I have no Girlfriend because I'm afraid of Girls! They just kept chasing me with their smiling faces whenever I make eye contact with them (Thoughts are like oozing in their faces like I like this guy he's cute!), I meet this pretty girl in our class and I like her as well, She always teach me math but after I've known she likes me I started to avoid her! Just what the hell is wrong with me? I've suddenly become so shy to her and I just can't stop avoiding her! Nah... I just avoid all the Girls who make smiling faces at me! :afr
> 
> I think the only possible reason I got afraid of Girls is because they kept smiling at me!:blank


I was ultra shy of girls who liked me even if I didn't like them. If they don't like me and I secretly like them it is not as bad but still bad. and if they like me back it was 1000 times worse. It all relates to catasthrophic thinking about the situation. For me it was all about:

Afraid of being exposing my feelings because I had to come out of my shell and so I easily got embarrassed and hurt.
It was a new situation and so I was afraid of what came next
Overwhelming emotions in which new and strange feelings of lust came over me.
Sexual awkwardness which was embarrassing.
Incompetence and not knowing what to say or do and feeling foolish.
Blushing and feeling everyone is watching me closely.
Other people watching me interact with girls and laughing at me for looking stupid and awkward and embarrassed.


----------



## jimity (Jan 12, 2011)

SunnyFriday86 said:


> Yeah,I know what you mean.If only women can notice me more.Some women are interested in me and when they find that I'm an awkward,shy,cowardly idiot,thay lose interest in me.Not to mention that I always avoid them...


I totally understand. Some girls, who upon seeing me, found me lustfully attractive, then upon finding out I'm a wimpy little coward who would wet his pants in front of her and doesn't want to talk to them, they run a mile and feel ashamed for ever benig interested in me.


----------

